# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  IMPERIA MEGA 180(EP- SYSTEMS)

## γιωργος 1968

Εχει καποιος φιλος σχεδιο απο αυτη την ηλεκτροκολληση.
Εχει καμενα fet λογο προβληματος στην οδηγηση και ειναι ψαγμενη ξανα με αποτελεσμα να μην ξερω αν τα υλικα ειναι σωστα και οπου πρεπει.
Ευχαριστω καθε βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη.

----------


## γιωργος 1968

Και μια φωτογραφια απο την περιοχη του drive ωστε να δω τα εξαρτηματα μου αρκει.
Ευχαριστω.

----------

